# Citizenship acquisition through marriage



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi 

I'm looking to move to Portugal with my Portuguese wife (3 years married as of last month + we were married in Porto) and our 2 year old daughter (who has dual Portuguese/British citizenship). 

We'd now like to set things up so that we can maybe move to Portugal permanently and I obtain Portuguese citizenship.

I'm curious how people have got on with Portuguese passport applications, especially in light of Brexit? 
Has anyone managed to acquire Portuguese citizenship through marriage without any issues?

As I've been married 3 years, my understanding is that I now need to show a "connection with Portugal", however, my main concern is actually my Portuguese, which is pretty basic.

For reference I am a British citizen.

Thanks in advance


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

absy said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to move to Portugal with my Portuguese wife (3 years married as of last month + we were married in Porto) and our 2 year old daughter (who has dual Portuguese/British citizenship).
> 
> ...


As you're a British citizen & hold a UK passport you have the right to reside in Portugal and even after Brexit (whenever that may be) Portugal will still be a member of the EU & EU law dictates that once you're domiciled here you have the right to stay even after Brexit........ So you don't need citizenship. 

However, if you do want (as opposed to need) Portuguese citizenship I'd suggest you look at the SEF website but would assume that as you have a Portuguese wife & child it'd be a fairly routine process.


----------



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi Travelling Man

Thanks for that.

Interesting response regarding domiciled vs citizenship status.

I would have thought the latter would safeguard against potential future visa requirements, and having an EU passport would also make travelling in and out of a future EU much simpler.

Would being domiciled require some sort of residency visa in my UK passport in the future? I thought I needed to have a job to gain residency status.

I too was hoping that my family circumstances would make the passport application routine, however, I was told by a Portuguese public servant (in a local immigration office) that I would need to improve my level of Portuguese first.

Cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

absy said:


> Hi Travelling Man
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> ...


I think you're getting confused about the various issues & categories. 

Working on the assumption that you have or are entitled to a UK passport:

At the present time you have the right to enter & reside in Portugal & this won't change until after Brexit is complete & probably not then. 

Once in Portugal you go to your local fiscal office & ask for a fiscal number which costs a few Euros then you need (in theory) to wait until you've been here for just short of three months & then go to your local Camara, show your passport & fiscal document, pay about €20 and they issue you with a 5 year 'Residencia'. There is no language or other requirement. - you don't need a job or a job offer because you have the right to enter & reside....... but that said, don't expect any benefit payments either. 

No-one knows what will happen after Brexit is complete (time scale is unknown but probably at least 2 years) but as Portugal will still be in the EU & as EU law states that once domiciled here you have the right to stay it's highly likely you won't have any further problems........ However, if you do want to apply for Portuguese citizenship the fact that your wife & nipper are already Portuguese you should (I think) be entitled to become a citizen........ only at that point might there be a language test but you'd have to check that on the SEF website.

Whoever told you a UK passport holder doesn't currently have the right to enter/reside or that you need to pass a language test was wrong....... but that's not surprising because it's not uncommon for civil servants to misinterpret the rules.


----------



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

That's interesting.

Yes, I have a NIF already, but when I went to the local Camara they said that I would need to provide evidence of a *need* to reside. The (only) example the nice lady brought up was to have a job. 

The 5 year residency appears as though it might be a short/medium term option, hence my desire to go for full citizenship with all the Brexit uncertainty.

Unless of course I'm understanding you correctly and EU law states that Portugal has no choice but to extend my residency beyond the 5 year limit should I choose to stay. (and unless Portugal has it's own "Brexit")

_"Whoever told you a UK passport holder doesn't currently have the right to enter/reside or that you need to pass a language test was wrong....... but that's not surprising because it's not uncommon for civil servants to misinterpret the rules."_

Sorry, I clearly didn't express my experience well. The person who told me about the language requirement was a lady in an (immigration?) office in Portugal when I enquired about citizenship a while back. The issue was that she didn't tell me how much Portuguese I would actually need!


Thank again for your response, they were much appreciated.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Portuguese bureaucracy is often 'variable' but you are definitely entitled to the 5 years Residencia & subsequent extensions at least until Brexit is complete & that 1st 5 year Residencia takes about 20 minutes to obtain....... and I've done it for a number of my friends in recent years....... last time was about 6 months ago. 

If you get the first one and are domiciled here then EU law dictates they have to let you stay and whilst that might change after Brexit I personally don't think it will...... especially as Portugal needs immigrants, needs our money & has an extremely long standing & friendly relationship with the UK. (look up anglo/portuguese treaty of 1373)

As for citizenship, you'd have to look that up on the SEF website but as you have a Portuguese wife & child I think it'd be quite easy for you.


----------



## absy (Oct 2, 2016)

Travelling Man

Thank you for the useful information, it is much appreciated.

Cheers
Absy


----------



## Tmeg (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi, I saw you post and my husband and I are trying to apply as well since I am a Portuguese national but we don't live in Portugal and I'm curious to know it was with your application? Did you manage to acquire Portuguese citizenship through marriage in the end? What did you submit as evidence of effective connection to local and global Portuguese communities?

Thanks Tatiana


----------



## ANM12 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi, just want to know if you manage to get the Portugees citizenship via marriage? And do you had to submit the connection to Portugal community?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

ANM12 said:


> Hi, just want to know if you manage to get the Portugees citizenship via marriage? And do you had to submit the connection to Portugal community?


Rules have changed since the original thread was posted but now, if you've been married for 3 years or more & have a child together then no language test or proof of links to Portuguese culture/community required.


----------



## ANM12 (Oct 28, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply, and do you have any idea how long it takes to get the passport? I applied 7 months ago and no reply yet...


----------



## ANM12 (Oct 28, 2019)

travelling-man said:


> ANM12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, just want to know if you manage to get the Portugees citizenship via marriage? And do you had to submit the connection to Portugal community?
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply, and do you have any idea how long it takes to get the passport? I applied 7 months ago and no reply yet...


----------



## ANM12 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi All, hope you all are safe from Coronavirus and doing well, just wondering did any get a portugees passport via marriage recently before this outbreak started? How long usually its take? And is some one use the new online tracking method? Thanks


----------



## ANM12 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi All, hopefully everyone is safe and doing well, just wondering if anyone got a Portuguese passport after 3 year of marriage without showing any proof to the community? No kids..... or that's still a issue? Thanks


----------

